# goat milk



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm dairy free, but recently read that goat's milk and cheese is okay to eat and may even be beneficial to the gut. I'm wondering if it will give me D and horrible cramps like dairy does. Any thoughts?


----------

